# Posting pictures?????



## flyway (May 13, 2005)

I am trying to post pics of my new boat, but my pic files seem to be too large. how do I reduce the size of the file to upload them? any help is greatly appreciated.

flyway


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Go to Irfanview.com , it's a free download and doesnt take long. Set it up to open all of your picture files. Take the pic you want, open it with the Irfanview program. Go to "image" in it's toolbar, and resize it. 
If you look at the avatar of my bulldog, it was a huge file...used Irfanview to knock it down to like 100x100. It'll let you resize several sizes. 
Hope this helps.
To upload, just type your post in the text box, and scroll down to the "attatch files" area and plug it in.
Kelly


----------



## flyway (May 13, 2005)

thanks for the help. I will give it a try tonight and see what happens.

thanks again
flyway


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Max width is 650 pixels, I believe. I usually resize my pics to 640X480. Also, I think the maximum file size is 400K. Most pics resized to 640X480 wind up around 50 - 80K in size and post with no problem.
Good luck.
Mike


----------



## flyway (May 13, 2005)

*thanks*

I finally had time to sit down and resize my pics. thanks for all your help.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*Nice Boat flyway*

How old is it?


----------



## flyway (May 13, 2005)

thanks chicapesca,
I finally got the boat in the middle of the second week of june. boat, motor and trailer are 2005 models. It has been a challenge for me to learn how to post pics. hopefully I have it down now.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*Great Pics*

I think you're getting it down, those are nice pictures. Is that your fishing buddy? He is too cute.
Where do you fish?


----------



## flyway (May 13, 2005)

He will be my fishing buddy in the very near future. ha ha. most of my fishing takes place in west galveston bay and the christmas bay area. How 'bout you, where do you do most of your fishing?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

That little boy is just too cute.


----------

